# Westworld Competition Video Download



## eawitt3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Anyone know where I might be able to download the video used in the Spitfire competition (with just the sfx/dialogue)? I thought I had downloaded it when the competition was still going, but now I can't find it. I wanted to use the scene for scoring practice. Thanks!


----------



## Nico (Jul 17, 2020)

hi, there you go, have fun  : https://spitfireaudio.wetransfer.com/downloads/8752377a36dbd2ce206bbb33f000e6e120200504113333/c790d8


----------



## eawitt3 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nico said:


> hi, there you go, have fun  : https://spitfireaudio.wetransfer.com/downloads/8752377a36dbd2ce206bbb33f000e6e120200504113333/c790d8



You're awesome, thanks much!


----------

